# Fluphenazine medication in Thai pharmacy



## Njtothai (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello I am considering returning to Thailand long term. I am currently on a low dose of Fluphenazine. Do I need to go to a hospital to get a prescription or can I just pick it up at any pharmacy?? Thank you


----------

